# Ponds and Water Gardens > General Pond Topics >  Long Hot Summer

## graham67

It seems we are going to have a long hot summer so I'll be using my airator quite a bit this summer.  

Does anyone ellse use an airator?  I use it often when its really hot and when there is going to be a thunder storm.  I leave it on with 3 airstones blowing 24/7 the fish get used to it and often swim through the colums of bubbles so they must like it.

If you dodnt have one then I can reccomend you get one, better safe than sorry.

Graham.

----------


## Gary R

Hi Graham

Its good to hear from you m8

I always leave mine on 24/7 and have it at the deepest part of the pond were all my fish gather in the winter time, this next few weeks i will be cleaning my pond out and re-doing the water falls, so that will be keeping me busy for a bit.

Regards Gary

----------


## Nemo

its always good to have enough oxygen for the fishes lmao

----------

